# Need 2 parts for my Quantum EX500



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

My favorite reel in the whole world is a Quantum EX500 that i bought 13 years ago. some time last summer, the little cap {for the magnetic brake** and bearing beneath the cap came out and are lost. I tried 2 parts houses on-line and they both claimed back-ordered and i almost never got my refund from the canadian company. If anyone knows of a great parts house, or knows someone with a Ex500 they would sell for parts, please let me know. Thanks,


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Retire it, put it in a glass case, and buy a Shimano. JK Try the classified on 2 Cool or TT forum?


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Try Mike's. I have had good luck with them in the past.

www.mikesreelrepair.com


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

http://dadsoletackle.com/

If he doesnt have it it cant be had


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Git$um said:


> My favorite reel in the whole world is a Quantum EX500 that i bought 13 years ago. some time last summer, the little cap {for the magnetic brake** and bearing beneath the cap came out and are lost. I tried 2 parts houses on-line and they both claimed back-ordered and i almost never got my refund from the canadian company. If anyone knows of a great parts house, or knows someone with a Ex500 they would sell for parts, please let me know. Thanks,


Have you looked on cragslist or ebay, you might find one cheap enough to buy. Till you find parts to fix the one you have.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, i am bidding on one on E-bay.


----------



## ravenreels (May 25, 2004)

*ex 500 parts*

Sir I may have one in parts. I owned and operated Raven Reels Rod n Reel repair in San Antonio for 12 years. I may have one of these reels in pieces. It probably had a bad worm and pawl. I will go to my storage tomorrow and look. If I have it you are welcome to it. You may be able to rob the parts u need off of it. I would only ask that you reimburse me for the postage to get it to you.

I will repost tomorrow and let you know if I find it. You can call me if you want at 318-715-5320.

Regards,

Keith


----------



## ravenreels (May 25, 2004)

*ex 500 parts*

Well I looked thru the first 200 reels and couldnt find one of these reels. I have another 300 or more to look thru. If I find one I will let you know.

Keith


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Keith, that is so awesome. if you find it, I will find a way to repay your kindness.


----------



## ravenreels (May 25, 2004)

*ex 500 parts*



Git$um said:


> Keith, that is so awesome. if you find it, I will find a way to repay your kindness.


well sir I am sorry to say I couldnt find it. I was sure I has 2 or three of them but I completely pulled everything out of my storage and looked and couldnt find any of them.

all is not lost tho. I have a friend in san antonio that may have one and if he does it would be cheap. If he has one in parts it would be cheaper. His name is John and his number is 210-471-9746. He has a tackle shop at Bussey's flea market on the northside on 35 N. I am gna keep lookin but I am sorry I wasnt able to help today. Of course if you win the one on ebay you might have your problem solved anyway.

Good Luck and sorry I wasnt able to help.

Keith 
ravenreels
Red Alert Lures


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks so much for looking. it was really nice of you. good luck on the water.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I bought 2 off e-bay that had been reconditioned by a rod & reel shop. I paid about $27 including freight for both {2 different shops**. They are in such fantasic shape, i will use mime for spare parts and fish with these. Sweeet.


----------

